# comment rechercher les derniers fichiers créés?



## Morebany (26 Décembre 2021)

bonjour,

Grâce au terminal du Mac,comment rechercher les derniers fichiers créés d'extension donnée?
(par exemple,je souhaite trouver les 4 derniers fichiers crées de type mp4)

merci de votre aide


----------



## radioman (26 Décembre 2021)

heu, pourquoi le terminal ?
dans le Finder: 
rechercher .mp4
trier par: date de création


----------



## Morebany (26 Décembre 2021)

je préfère par le terminal qui surmonte (contrairement au Finder) les recherches dans les sous-dossiers
Je m'explique:
Finder: je dois cliquer sur chaque sous-dossiers pour obtenir un nouveau tri
Terminal: pas besoin de cliquer sur chaque sous-dossier


----------



## radioman (26 Décembre 2021)

les pros du terminal vont te sortir une commande grep avec les attributs qui vont bien …
tu peux toujours potasser le man grep dans le terminal.


----------



## Aliboron (26 Décembre 2021)

*EasyFind* fait ça très bien sans se torturer les méninges...


----------



## radioman (26 Décembre 2021)

Aliboron a dit:


> *EasyFind* fait ça très bien sans se torturer les méninges...


Ah oui c'est vrai, je l'avais oublié celui-là …


----------



## jcezanna54 (26 Décembre 2021)

A l'arrache ...

```
$ cd $DIR_DEPART
$ls -t $(find . -iname '*.mp4') | head -4
```
De mémoire et non testé...
ls -t trie sur la date des fichiers trouvés dans la substitution de commande du find, le résultat est pipé dans head qui ne retiens que les 4 premières lignes.
S'il y a des dizaines de milliers de fichiers mp4, la substitution de commande peut avoir sur certaines versions de bash un problème de mémoire.


----------



## flotow (26 Décembre 2021)

Spotlight fait ça et affiche toutes les hiérarchies dans les résultats.
Pas besoin de passer par le terminal


----------



## jcezanna54 (27 Décembre 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Pas besoin de passer par le terminal


Cela dépend de ce qu'il veut faire ensuite de la liste obtenue ....


----------

